# 1.6l tranny on an sr20?



## brystonlewis (Mar 23, 2008)

hey i just wanted to know if my tranny from a 91 sentra 1.6l will bolt on to an sr20?


----------



## MR-4Door-SR20DET (Oct 13, 2005)

NEVER..........


----------



## 94 Sentra-XE (Jun 23, 2008)

so if a 1.6 tranny wont fit the SR engine we have to buy a SR tranny? can anything from the 1.6 be used?


----------



## MR-4Door-SR20DET (Oct 13, 2005)

If and If we are talking (manual) you can use the front cross member that the rear and front motor mounts bolt up to. NONE of the motor mounts from the 1.6L will work on a 2.0L. You can't really use much, except for the underdash wiring harness, but you have to get the 2.0L engine harness to go with the SR20 motor.


----------



## 94 Sentra-XE (Jun 23, 2008)

right, and you have to get the SR20 ECU right?......would you have to custom make the motor mounts? or can you get them somewhere....sorry im a NOOB but im looking to do this to my car after some debts are paid off


----------



## MR-4Door-SR20DET (Oct 13, 2005)

94 Sentra-XE said:


> right, and you have to get the SR20 ECU right?......would you have to custom make the motor mounts? or can you get them somewhere....sorry im a NOOB but im looking to do this to my car after some debts are paid off


You will need the SR20DE ECU..........There are two kinds

OBD I - 91-94 B13
OBD II - 95-98 and 99 will work I think. B14

Just get the SR20 / 2.0L motor mounts.......... You don't need to custom make anything......The 91-99 SR20 motor mounts for the B13 and B14 are the same. Just make sure you get the right ECU.


----------

